# STD long term



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

If a person had gonorrhea or chlamydia say 25 years ago and all bacteria were GONE would they still have antibodies in their blood? The reason I ask this is because my wife had an abdominal adhesion. It was connecting her female organs to her bowel (she had it removed). She had had no previous surgeries, cancer treatments, trauma or burst appendix which are all causes for adhesion's . My understanding is that if you have an adhesion, there is a cause for it. So that leaves STD. Can she have a blood test to find out if she had had past STD infections


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Are you sure it wasn't Endometriosis... sounds like it to me and it's quite common...have you heard of it?

Best not try to be a doctor...unless of course you've been to medical school. Your adding 2 + 2 and getting 27.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Has she ever been treated for an STD? I know some can cause Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (PID) which I believe is scarring of the female reproductive tract. But it could be endo.

I don't think STD's go away on their own.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I would speak with a doctor. It could be endometriosis.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds like endometriosis to me as well. I have it and ended up getting a hysterectomy (due to this and other problems) when I was 27. It can and probably will come back although 13 years later, I'm still lucky. 

My Mom's best friend (in her early 60's) just had the same thing as your wife, they thought she had a bowel blockage. It ended up that she had endo but had never been diagnosed.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have SO MANY adhesions in my body. I had my intestines scraped this March when I had surgery. It's Endometriosis. Google it and really read about it. It's a nasty disease and nothing cures it except menopause (when we stop making estrogen). Not even a full hysterectomy can stop it because even without a uterus, the lesions will still continue to bleed and adhere to surrounding organs.

It is NOT an STD. I was diagnosed at 18...3 years before I lost my virginity. Horrible cramps are a good sign.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

sounds like endometriosis. thanks for your responses ..I feel for you ladies with your reproductive problems.........you have my respect.........we guys have it pretty easy with the exception of prostate problems in later years.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad to help... good luck to your wife, it really is a horrible disease


----------

